# PC vor Luftfeuchtigkeit schÃ¼tzen



## ATIRadeon (30. September 2010)

Hallo,

Ich wollte mal wissen wie ich meinen PC vor Luftfeuchtigkeit Schützen kann, ich weis solange der Pc läuft sollte nicht passieren aber was ist wenn ich ihn die Nacht abschalte und der ganze Rechner abkühlt ?? Ich kann ihn nämlich nicht Rein bringen weil wir einen Geburstag feiern auf dem Sportplatzt oben auf einem Hügel, da ist alles überdacht das ist so eine kleine Hütte.


Nun kann ich vielleicht den Pc Abends einfach in 2 Wolldekcen einwickel oder sowas damit er keinen Schaden nimmt weil die Luftfeuchtigkeit ist bei uns momentan so bei 80 - 90 %

Auch wegen der Kälte und der daraus entstehenden Kondensation morgens mache ich mir Sorgen.


Weis einer vielleicht eine Lösung/Tipp


THX


----------



## muehe (30. September 2010)

Wolldecken sind cool

hat die Freundin vom Kumpel mal gemacht weil der Rechner im Schlafzimmer stand und noch was laufen musste 

was passiert ist kann man sich wohl denken 


wo hast du 80-90% Luftfeuchtigkeit ?


----------



## ATIRadeon (30. September 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> Wolldecken sind cool
> 
> hat die Freundin vom Kumpel mal gemacht weil der Rechner im Schlafzimmer stand und noch was laufen musste
> 
> was passiert ist kann man sich wohl denken



Ich meinte ja damit wenn wir alle pennen gehen, ihn abschalten und dann abstecken und einwickeln um ihn vor kondensation und luftfeuchtigkeit zu schützen.



*Wetter für Eschenburg*

*10 °C*Wind: NO mit 0 km/h
Feuchtigkeit: 93 %

Das meinte ich wir haben schwer luftfeuchtigkeit hier unten das is morgen und so auch schon sau kalt.


----------



## muehe (30. September 2010)

soll der dann nächsten Tag gleich nochmal laufen ?

ansonsten würd ich garnix machen , dann wieder reinbringen und mehrere Stunde evtl. bis nächsten Tag auslassen


----------



## ATIRadeon (30. September 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> soll der dann nächsten Tag gleich nochmal laufen ?
> 
> ansonsten würd ich garnix machen , dann wieder reinbringen und mehrere Stunde evtl. bis nächsten Tag auslassen



Das der den Tag danach sofort wieder laufen soll weis ich nicht, aber ich würde ihn ja reinstellen aber wie bekommen leider nicht den Schlüssel für den Raum dieser Hütte.

Ansonsten würde ich den da reinstellen und Fertig kann ich auch einfach katzenstreu oder so in kleine Säcken packen und am Boden festkleben


----------



## Kyragan (30. September 2010)

Die Frage die ich mir stellen würde ist: Brauch ich auf ner Geburtstagsfeier nen PC? Und: Warum zur Hölle friert ihr euch draußen den Arsch ab? :S


----------



## ATIRadeon (30. September 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Die Frage die ich mir stellen würde ist: Brauch ich auf ner Geburtstagsfeier nen PC? Und: Warum zur Hölle friert ihr euch draußen den Arsch ab? :S



^^ Ganz einfach ! Ja wir brauchen einen Pc weil wir sonst keinen andere Dinge haben eine DvD anlage will ich auch nicht da oben aufbauen und damit Lieder von ner CD abspielen, Ja und das Abfrieren das sollte unsere Problem sein, Da ist man bei uns hier unten abgehärtet.

Und wir feieren da oben weil wir nicht das ganze in der Garage mitten in der kleinstadt aufbauen können. bzw nicht möchten.


----------



## muehe (30. September 2010)

hmm auf jedenfall was zum Abdecken mitnehmen z.b. Müllsäcke falls es regnet und was zum "hochstellen" zwecks Bodennässe 

kann man schlecht sagen wenn man die Örtlichkeiten nicht kennt 

wenn er in Betrieb ist halt wie auf ne kleine Palette wo er halt sicher drauf steht das ganze unterm Tisch


----------



## ATIRadeon (30. September 2010)

Ich muss noch dazu sagen ich bringe nur meinen Rechner mit also der rRest wie der Bildschirm das ist alles die Sache von nem kumpel und da ist mir das eigentlich egal,

Aso meine 5.1 Anlage wird auch noch dafür benutzt wie siehts den damit aus ?? also Boden nässe ! kein problem alles steht schon irgendwo drauf.


Also das habe ich jetzt vor:


Kleine Katzenstreu säcken zu Binden und am Boden des Gehäsues zu kleben und ihn nacht abstecken und in wolldecken einzuwickeln.

und die Anlage kommt in einen karton auch mit einer Decke.


----------



## Caps-lock (1. Oktober 2010)

Naja riskant ist es alle mal...
Ich meine ich weiß ja nicht was ihr für ne fette Party macht...
Aber würde ein MP3 Player und PC Boxen nicht auch ausreichen ? Um 22 Uhr ist eh Zapfenstreich mit sehr lauter Musik.
Ansonsten würde ich den Rechner dann erstmal 12 Stunden+ bei trockener Luft drinnen langsam aufwärmen. Und ihn definitiv nicht mehr anmachen den Tag. 

Was jetzt dein Computer zu feuchter angesaugter Luft sagt die im Gehäuse Kondensiert weiß ich nicht.
Rechner sind nicht für den Aussenbetrieb konzipiert und mit etwas Pech knallts irgendwann auf der Party.


----------



## ATIRadeon (1. Oktober 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Naja riskant ist es alle mal...
> Ich meine ich weiß ja nicht was ihr für ne fette Party macht...
> Aber würde ein MP3 Player und PC Boxen nicht auch ausreichen ? Um 22 Uhr ist eh Zapfenstreich mit sehr lauter Musik.
> Ansonsten würde ich den Rechner dann erstmal 12 Stunden+ bei trockener Luft drinnen langsam aufwärmen. Und ihn definitiv nicht mehr anmachen den Tag.
> ...



Wir feiern ja eh oben auf dem Sportplatz tief Im Wald  

Und das Wetter hat sich auch verbessert. Luft saugt mein PC garkeine an nur nach aussen und zwar das Netzteil und der eine gehäuse lüfter, aber ich glaube das wird schon.

Ist ja auch nur einmalig mit meinem Pc ansonsten hatten wir immer einen anderen den wir in der Garage stehen hatten, da wurde es auch Saukalt Nachts und wir haben den PC Übernacht in der Garage gelassen und er lief immer noch.


----------



## Palimbula (1. Oktober 2010)

ATIRadeon schrieb:


> ...
> Luft saugt mein PC garkeine an nur nach aussen und zwar das Netzteil und der eine gehäuse lüfter, aber ich glaube das wird schon.
> ...



Hm, das bezweifle ich sehr stark ausserin deinem PC herrscht ein Vakuum. So lange sich aber ein Lüfter in dem PC dreht bzw. der PC nicht luftdicht verpackt ist, hast du Thermik. Wenn Thermik herrscht hast du automatisch auch Luftfeuchtigkeit und dabei sind die sichtbaren Tropfen das kleinere Übel. Prinzipiell sind schnelle Temperaturwechsel, im größeren Umfang, immer schädlich. Solch einen Wechsel hast du übrigens schon wenn du den PC aus dem warmen Auto in die kalte Laube bringst. Es bildet sich Kondenswasser, du schaltest den Strom ein und *puff* ist die Laube dunkel. Selbst wenn dein PC gegen Luftfeuchtigkeit "gesichert" sein sollte, reicht schon ein Kurzschluss bei einem angeschlossenen Gerät und dein PC kann in Rauch aufgehen. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Wenn du zuviel Geld übrig hast, stelle den PC nach draussen um eine Party zu beschallen. Ansonsten lass ihn da wo er jetzt steht.


----------



## abe15 (1. Oktober 2010)

ATIRadeon schrieb:


> Luft saugt mein PC garkeine an nur nach aussen und zwar das Netzteil und der eine gehäuse lüfter, aber ich glaube das wird schon.


Achso, dann funktionieren deine Komponenten also im Vakuum? Grundregeln der Physik sagen uns: Wo Luft abgesaugt wird entsteht ein Unterdruck, es entwickelt sich im geschlossenen Raum entweder ein Vakuum oder es fließt Luft nach. Fazit: Wo Luft abgesaugt wird strömt auch neue nach.

Ich persönlich würde meinen Rechner übrigens nicht nach draußen stellen. Ist mir einfach zu riskant bei der ganzen Feuchtigkeit. Mag sein, dass es gehen kann aber wenn am Ende was schief läuft wäre dann das Problem groß^^

/edit: Palimbula war 2min schneller als ich


----------



## Tikume (1. Oktober 2010)

Ähm, ganz ehrlich: Verzichtet auf den Rechner.
Wenn man Musik braucht kann man auch Lieder singen und wenn man Unterhaltung braucht kann man auch ein Kartenspiel mitnehmen (ich empfehle hier Munchknin  ).


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Oktober 2010)

So einen Aufwand und so ein Risiko für einen Abend halte ich auch für übertrieben.

Früher hatten'se auch keine PCs und keine 5.1 Anlage auf Festen. Lasst euch was einfallen!


----------



## Caps-lock (1. Oktober 2010)

> Ähm, ganz ehrlich: Verzichtet auf den Rechner.
> Wenn man Musik braucht kann man auch Lieder singen und wenn man Unterhaltung braucht kann man auch ein Kartenspiel mitnehmen (ich empfehle hier Munchknin  ).



Diese Tag male ich mir dick rot im Kalender an  Tikume hat einen netten und sympathischen Post getätigt .

Wenn Luft warm wird, kann sie mehr Luftfeuchtigkeit aufnehmen. Das heißt im ungünstigens Fall hast du dann im Rechner 40 Grad warme Luft mit 70% Luftfeuchtigkeit.
Du machst den Rechner aus und es wird mal so richtig kalt. Sagen wir 5 Grad, was realistisch ist.
Am Ende hast du dann Kondensation im Computer und wenn du viel Pech hast auch zwischen den Kühlerrippen oder an sonstigen Stellen wo Wassertropfen nix zu suchen haben. Das kann dann unter Umständen auch anfangen zu rosten...


----------



## Kyragan (1. Oktober 2010)

Rost ist bei Aluminium und Kupfer eher weniger das Problem. Problematisch ist das Wasser in Bezug auf Kurzschlüsse.

Um den anderen mal beizufpflichten: Lass es sein.


----------



## Palimbula (1. Oktober 2010)

Wenn er den PC lange genug draussen stehen lässt hat er auf jeden Fall irgendwann einen schönen Grünschimmer an den Kupferbauteilen *muahahaha* Wieso beschleicht mich gerade das Gefühl, dass demnächst folgender Thread eröffnet wird: "Wie kann ich meinen PC trocken legen wenn er nass wurde?"...

*prost*


----------



## OldboyX (1. Oktober 2010)

Irgendwer hatte bei uns immer ein tragbares Radiogerät mit Kassettendeck / CD Player und das wurde genau für solche "hüttenfeten" benutzt. Die Teile kosten nicht viel und standen auch oft genug die ganze Nacht im feuchten Gras. Da passiert dann nicht viel und falls doch ists eher nur egal.

PC, 5.1 Anlage usw. das ist alles völliger overkill wenn du mich fragst oder kommen da 200 Leute?


----------



## EspCap (1. Oktober 2010)

Nehmt doch einfach ein kleines Netbook und ein paar Boxen. Sogar ein iPod würde da reichen.

Oder eben so: 




Tikume schrieb:


> Ähm, ganz ehrlich: Verzichtet auf den Rechner.
> Wenn man Musik braucht kann man auch Lieder singen und wenn man Unterhaltung braucht kann man auch ein Kartenspiel mitnehmen (ich empfehle hier Munchknin  ).



<3 Munchkin


----------



## Klos1 (1. Oktober 2010)

Soll ich schon mal nen Zusammenstellungs-Fred aufmachen?


----------



## abe15 (1. Oktober 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Am Ende hast du dann Kondensation im Computer und wenn du viel Pech hast auch zwischen den Kühlerrippen oder an sonstigen Stellen wo Wassertropfen nix zu suchen haben. Das kann dann unter Umständen auch anfangen zu rosten...


Tut mir leid wenn ich abschweife, aber der Chemie LK'ler in mir kann sich grade gar nicht richtig halten  Rost ist die "Allgemeinbezeichnung" für FeO (Und ja, es gibt noch andere Formen [Fe2O3 etc.] aber ich will ja nicht nerven ). Nennt sich dann Eisenoxid. "Rosten" meint eigentlich die Reaktion von Eisen mit Sauerstoff und wird deshalb Oxidation genannt, die Oxidation anderer Stoffe nennt man daher nicht "rosten"  Wenn Alluminium oxidiert entsteht Alluminumoxid, welches aber immer vorhanden ist. Alluminium oxidiert an der Luft normalerweise sofort, so dass man eigentlich immer eine dünne Alluminiumoxidschicht über dem Alluminium hat. Schleift mal ein Stückchen Alluminium mit Schleifpapier ab, da kann man mit dem bloßen Auge erkennen wie der Silberton langsam matter wird (= Oxidation). 
Ich entschuldige mich für die Klugscheißerei  Einen themenbezogenen Beitrag hab ich auf Seite 1 verfasst *g*

Ich würde euch also auch zu IPod (etc) oder einem Note/Netbook raten, sowas verschwindet über Nacht dann einfach in einer Notebooktasche. Oder so viel Alkohol trinken dass die Musik im Kopf entsteht


----------



## Caps-lock (1. Oktober 2010)

Ok dann nenn es von mir aus Spaltkorrosion... 
Wasser zwischen den Kühlrippen ist NICHT gut.
Vermutlich wirds verdunsten wenn du den Rechner anmachst und er Kühler dann warm wird aber so richtig vorteilhaft ist es nicht.


----------



## Blut und Donner (1. Oktober 2010)

abe15 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid wenn ich abschweife, aber der Chemie LK'ler in mir kann sich grade gar nicht richtig halten  Rost ist die "Allgemeinbezeichnung" für FeO (Und ja, es gibt noch andere Formen [Fe2O3 etc.] aber ich will ja nicht nerven ). Nennt sich dann Eisenoxid. "Rosten" meint eigentlich die Reaktion von Eisen mit Sauerstoff und wird deshalb Oxidation genannt, die Oxidation anderer Stoffe nennt man daher nicht "rosten"  Wenn Alluminium oxidiert entsteht Alluminumoxid, welches aber immer vorhanden ist. Alluminium oxidiert an der Luft normalerweise sofort, so dass man eigentlich immer eine dünne Alluminiumoxidschicht über dem Alluminium hat. Schleift mal ein Stückchen Alluminium mit Schleifpapier ab, da kann man mit dem bloßen Auge erkennen wie der Silberton langsam matter wird (= Oxidation).
> Ich entschuldige mich für die Klugscheißerei  Einen themenbezogenen Beitrag hab ich auf Seite 1 verfasst *g*
> 
> Ich würde euch also auch zu IPod (etc) oder einem Note/Netbook raten, sowas verschwindet über Nacht dann einfach in einer Notebooktasche. Oder so viel Alkohol trinken dass die Musik im Kopf entsteht



Mach hier nicht so'en Theater, nur weil du (auch) Chemie Lk hast...


----------



## abe15 (1. Oktober 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Mach hier nicht so'en Theater, nur weil du (auch) Chemie Lk hast...


Hehe  Das will ich auch gar nicht, ich konnte grade nur nicht anders  War ja nun nicht böse gemeint^^


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. Oktober 2010)

abe15 schrieb:


> Hehe  Das will ich auch gar nicht, ich konnte grade nur nicht anders  War ja nun nicht böse gemeint^^



kam aber ziemlich besserwisserisch rüber


----------



## Xerivor (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde nen iPod o.ä. mitnehmen für Musik ... reicht vollkommen.


----------



## Crucial² (2. Oktober 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> kam aber ziemlich besserwisserisch rüber



Ach komm schon, wo sonst, wenn nicht im Buffed Forum, hat ein Chemie-Student einen Platz um mal richtig rum zu Nerden!?


----------



## Palimbula (3. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und die Party des TE ist erst nächstes Wochenende. Ich hätte da nämlich noch einen Vorschlag wie man Stimmung, Frohsinn und Musik auch ohne einen PC verbreiten kann:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIRadeon (3. Oktober 2010)

^^ Ich bin überrascht das hier so Stark diskutiert wurde, es ist auch alles etwas anders gekommen, meinen Pc hatte ich dabei aber wir hatten Den Raum doch noch bekommen der Leider auch sau kalt war, aber 

es lief alles Reibungslos, alles Trocken geblieben. Er läuft auch noch einwandfrei, nach draussen hätte ich ihn glaube eh nicht gestellt weil mir das zu Riskant war, aber in dem Raum waren es auch um die 13 - 15 Grad kalt.

Meinem PC gehts gut aber ich hab ne Grippe XD.

Naja danke trozdem für die Starke beteiligung um das Problem zu lösen.

MFG


----------



## Konov (3. Oktober 2010)

Fürs nächste mal dann Handy und Boxen mitnehmen... ist günstig und Mucke kommt fast an normale Boxen oder Disko ran...

Ansonsten besorgt euch nen Gitarrenspieler, der ein bißchen was spielt. ^^


----------

